

Rally cry for sinking companies: all hands on deck  - steveklabnik
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3650-rally-cry-for-sinking-companies-all-hands-on-deck

======
projectileboy
I don't disagree with anything in this article on principle, but we should
remember that 37 Signals is a small company with stellar employees, and Best
Buy (and others) are very, very large companies where not everyone is a
superstar. You don't necessarily manage those two organizations the same way.

------
smackfu
Funny how they include this line in their memo, along with all the platitudes
about "we all need to work hard, together":

>In some major sites thereto [sic] large amount of underutilized workspace and
we want to make the best use of our space.

------
trailnay
DHH nails it again. What a champ!

